# Skin Ulceration on Red Eye Tree Frog



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello all,

I have been an active herp keeper since i was 13 years old. I have bred/kept dart frogs before but never really kept tree frogs to this extent. I purchased this RETF almost a year and a half ago for my girlfriend for her birthday. Since then he has been in perfect health. 

....Until today. Recently i purchased a brand new 70 gallon EZ access tank and furnished it to their needs. It took me over a month to build. Half of the tank is water, to simulate a rain chamber. I was hoping to breed them.

Here is his enclosure:










About 2 weeks ago I purchased a healthy looking female at the reptile show in hamburg. After quarantining her for 2 weeks she was eating, having normal bowel movements and acting fine, with no signs of illness. I then introduced the pair into the tank. 
About a week after introduction the female started showing signs of slight lethargy. Later that night I saw her eating, the next day i woke up to her showing signs of edema in her lungs, her right forearm which was also infected and showing signs of edema, and bleeding. She was neurologic and hyper sensitive. She died shortly after.

A day later I noticed the male RETF start showing signs of minor skin ulcerations on the ventral part of his abdomen. 2 spots on the bottom right and one larger one right upon his anus. I immediatly moved him out of the tank and put him in a sterile tub. No papertowels, just the tub and a pathos leaf(not from the same tank)....Now my question is:
I am fearful this is redleg or a type of fungal infection. The frog is slightly lethargic. Still showing excellent colors with no signs of edema or hyperactive skin colors. I am very worried about him because I have NEVER seen anything like this before in my years of keeping.

It got slightly bigger,each sore, about 1/3 centimeter or so... this picture is a day old. 











So what do you guys think...
Skin infection? 
-Aeromonas hydrophyla(red leg)
Fungal Infection(skin leading into the secondary source of the infection)
-Batrachochytrium dendrobatis (I am absolutely praying that is not it is, if i am not mistaken that is similar to septicemia)

Parasites(dubious)?


Is it possible he got it from the deceased female? Is my entire tank now tainted? is this something that i should be extremely concerned about.... If so how do i clean it without destroying the tank. 


I plan on taking the frog to a vet tomorrow, however I am still looking for any other opinions from you guys as well. Thank you for reading and your time. My girlfriend and i are worried sick about him because he is a special little guy.


Josh


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

While I'm no pathologist and I have no idea what those marks are I might have something to offer you in the area of your tank. And please ignore this if it's something you are already aware of.

First most people assume that all tree frogs tolerate water and moisture as much as darts because they come from the same areas. In fact most leaf frogs and monkey frogs in particular require very good air movement, they can't tolerate stagnant air for long periods. And they really like it to be pretty arid in comparison to darts. I keep all of my leaf frogs humidity at around 55% to 60%, I only hand mist them right before dusk and just enough to put small haze of moisture on the surfaces in the viv. I let them soak themselves in a water dish of clean water every night. In fact breeding time is the most stressful for the frogs as the humidity is very high and the extreme moisture can make it easier for bacteria to set in.

So in short I don't know the cause in your case but just some things to keep in mind.

Hope this helps


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

^^

I agree, the tank looks outstanding - really well done - but probably much to humid for a long-term leaf frog tank. A full screen top would do wonders to improve the situation. Hope he heals up quickly for you.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

JL-Exotics said:


> ^^
> 
> I agree, the tank looks outstanding - really well done - but probably much to humid for a long-term leaf frog tank. A full screen top would do wonders to improve the situation. Hope he heals up quickly for you.


"A full screen top would do wonders to improve the situation. Hope he heals up quickly for you" 
Right Jeremy, for sure!

I would add some low low UVB to the set-up too.
Like a 6% bulb if you can... still making sure they have plenty of shade in the set-up.
UV b radiation will benefit D3 synthesis for sure as a side benefit... 
but I have become a huge believer over the years it helps all herps when _applied correctly _for skin conditions - ESPECIALLY if they are fungal or bacterial in nature.
Think: what happens to athletes foot conditions when exposed to natural sunlight? (UVB).

Cheers!
And Good Luck with him/her!
Thanks!
Todd


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you all very much for your contributions. I took all coverings off the top of the tank, so it is a screen only. 

I took griphook to the veterinarian. Unfortunately the antibiotics started working, but the infection spread to his lungs rapidly. He got edema in his lungs and I had to put him to sleep.
I am still not 100% sure what it is. He started shedding right before he started dying and his legs turned flourescent red, like red leg. However i have NEVER seen the pre symptomics that he sustained associated with red leg before.

I sterilized the plants, the glass and the water feature with a 1% bleach solution and then after it dried with wipe out, which then dried, wiped off, misted the tank, now letting it get bone dry before I reintroduce water.
Then I will let h20 flow through the stream/waterfall for a day then reintroduce the new trio.
Breaks my heart because he was one of the coolest amphibians I have ever kept. 

Thank you all again for your input.
Halter


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There are a lot of things people think are red leg but really aren't red leg... Red leg is a *symptom* not a disease.. Red coloration on the ventral surface can be caused by skin irritation (such as from some medications or the dilutants), the causative agent in an infection (infections labled red leg have been shown to be caused by more than 20 different types of bacteria, all of which present slightly differently), other skin infections, position at the time of death (blood pooling in the more ventral surfaces).. and other causes. 

Ed


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Also I have a reptisun 2.0 plus 2 flora suns T5 and 2 Natural sun T5. I also dust their crickets with herptivite and repcal. Thanks again.


----------

